
Sergey Brin Resume (1996) - hitr
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/resume.html
======
swordswinger12
Contra all the chuckleheads making jokes about him never getting hired
anywhere today, this is actually an extremely impressive resume for a third-
year graduate student. He had a sole-author publication in a top conference
already!

~~~
atmosx
I wonder how the resume of Jobs, Zuckeberg and Gates would look like... But
does it matter? You don't need a _resume_ to start your own company last time
I checked.

A professor once told me "It's common to see 'A' grad students working for 'C'
or 'D' grade students.", I think what he meant was that 'A' grade students
would never take the risk of starting their own business against odds, while
'C' or 'D' students sometimes do not have that many choices, so it's easier
for them to take the not-very-calculated risk.

Then again, all these guys were above average smart for sure and ahead of the
time.

~~~
sufiyan
But then again the C and D grade students are backed by wealthy parents who
can afford them slacking off. This is not to undermine any of them but, when
you have a fairly soft bed to fall on when things take a wrong turn, you are
more willing to take risks.

Most A grade students don't usually have the same wealthy parents to turn to
for their whims and they have to struggle.

~~~
guiomie
Maybe C and D have other interests than just studying? Maybe they will get
something out of that traded time that the A won't, which will give them an
actual edge in the real world, non academic world.

Your statement is flawed and an awful generalization. Are you frustrated some
of your C and D friends are more successful than you?

~~~
kyloren
Well I being just graduated from university also believe this is very
accurate. I did medicine as my degree and one thing I noticed is that almost
all A grade students know only medicine and at times lacks the even the basic
common knowledge. Some don't have any relationships and a messed social life.

I'm a C grade student did medicine read HN, I'm good at coding, I hack and
love making things, have a good social life.

And even my other C grade students play games, go out have a very good
time/life.

But there are times I feel whether I should have given up my CS skills for
medicine because they don't go well together.

------
segmondy
I would hire him.

BS in mathematics and computer science. He has a solid foundation. He
graduated with honors in both too. Great.

Parallel algorithms, 3D routines, C on a machine with 16384 processors in
1990. Many people didn't even know multiple processors where a thing back
then.

Portable C++ library in 1992. C++, plus thinking of portability. This was a
big deal back then, a lot of people where not even on the C++ train then,
mostly C. The C++ might have given me a pause. :D

Developed scheduling algorithms. Scheduling is hard. Developing hard
algorithms is good, we have a problem solver.

Latex to HTML converter. Translating from one language to another is pretty
much compiling.

------
godzillabrennus
This page is a blast from the past as well:
[http://i.stanford.edu/db_pages/members.html](http://i.stanford.edu/db_pages/members.html)

My favorite website of the 90's has to be this one though:
[http://totic.org/nscp/swirl/swirl.html](http://totic.org/nscp/swirl/swirl.html)

~~~
compute_me
hmm looks familiar ...
[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~hector/photos/1994/DBGJun94V2/0...](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~hector/photos/1994/DBGJun94V2/04.html)

------
Hondor
Being born in Aug 1973, he started university at 16 and did the Mathematica
code analysis and extraction tool at 19. I expected to see an extreme prodigy
but that's still a fast start and he only got faster.

------
cghendrix
Check out the page source

~~~
tarellel
The commented out content is the best part -

 _A large office, good pay, and very little work. Frequent expense-account
trips to exotic lands would be a plus._

~~~
SapphireSun
He got his wish, just not the very little work part unfortunately.

~~~
babinho
I'd say he got 3 out of 4, I'd agree on those terms :)

------
strathmeyer
Damn I'm not seeing any Java experience how on earth does he expect to get a
job? And how did he find work at all those companies without them thinking he
was just going to work there for a bit before he was stolen from them by
Google? Guess I'll go back down to begging Subway for a job.

------
hoodoof
Frightening how little I have achieved in the same time frame, despite trying.

~~~
flukus
_“His friends were surprised, and asked him the reason of it. ‘Do you think,’
said he, ‘I have not just cause to weep, when I consider that Alexander at my
age had conquered so many nations, and I have all this time done nothing that
is memorable?’”_ \- Caesar

Then again, most of will probably under perform for the next 20 years too.

~~~
desdiv
To be fair Alexander _did_ have Aristotle as his mentor.

------
Scarbutt
There's no denying he was a very intelligent individual even before google :)

------
kartan
"I worked on a project with Hector Garcia-Molina involving automated detection
of copyright violations. Together with James Davis (another Ph.D. student
here), we developed COPS , the COpyright Protection System." Sergey Brin.-
[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/copy.html](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/copy.html)

He did a lot of work on data mining, web indexing and other web related works.
It is interesting.

~~~
pawadu
And still, the "automated detection of copyright violations" used by youtube
works like crap and is used by criminals to strong arm real content creators
to give them a cut of they profits.

------
kyloren
Apparently this is Larry Page's Stanford page
[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~page/](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~page/)

------
mikiem
I'll admit it, I most likely wouldn't have called to interview him... he never
had a job before (at least none on his resume). Admittedly, I'm not trying to
change the world. I'm just trying to do better than my competition for my
customers. I don't need an academic on the payroll. I'm glad that resume
didn't come across my desk. I wouldn't have know what to do with him and would
certainly wold be kicking myself now.

~~~
desdiv
I think you missed the entire Work Experience section at the bottom.

------
SapphireSun
Hey... movie ratings! Pre-netflix.

~~~
sp527
Uhh if you think about it, it's probably just a (maybe weighted) dot product
of binary vectors, sorted, and then a set diff.

~~~
wutbrodo
Yea, I feel like this is one of those classic easy projects that everyone
thinks of at some point early on in their programming life. That was my "learn
python" project too (almost 15 years later...). I just used Rotten Tomatoes
metrics and similarity with critics.

------
flukus
Sorry Sergey, you'll never make it past the automated HR filter with that.

~~~
akhilcacharya
...seriously? He was a Stanford PhD student. I doubt they have any trouble.

~~~
flukus
Yeah, but he doesnt have 15 years experience with react.

~~~
akhilcacharya
This is a meme that I've never understood. This isn't a problem for Stanford
PhDs, or hell Stanford undergrads.

------
santoriv
<!-- <IMG ALIGN=LEFT SRC="pics/diamond.gif"> <H4><A HREF="/cgi-
bin/sergey/HyperNews/get/forums/datamine.html">Data Mining</A></H4> I have
recently acquired an interest in data mining and started up a meeting
group.<P>\-->

Guess that interest in data mining paid off...

------
gberger
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.lang.java/aSPAJO0...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/comp.lang.java/aSPAJO05LIU/ushhUIQQ-
ogJ)

------
ddebernardy
It's surprising that emails were few enough then that a student might get a
firstname@domain email.

~~~
lytedev
In fairness, "Sergey" strikes me as a rather uncommon first name. Still, what
a time indeed!

~~~
amaks
Because it's Russian?

~~~
perfmode
Well...

there are 6 Sergeys listed on Stanford People Search, and 100+ Johns, Brians,
etc.

[https://stanfordwho.stanford.edu/SWApp/Search.do](https://stanfordwho.stanford.edu/SWApp/Search.do)

------
known
Movie Ratings TO Page Rank

------
misingnoglic
Is there a mirror of the movie rating website?

------
Hermel
A PhD in two years?

~~~
blazespin
Yeah, if you have a masters it's possible.

~~~
thaumasiotes
Who gets a PhD without also getting a master's? Isn't the ordinary schedule
two years for the master's, five more for the PhD?

~~~
eloisant
In every university I've seen (in France and Japan in STEM) the Ph.D. is
minimum 3 years, but many (most?) students do it in 4 because they don't have
the required publications in 3 years. It's rare, but some do it in 5.

Apparently in liberal arts the Ph.D. tends to drag on an on 5, 6, 7 years...

So yes, you do need a master before starting your Ph.D., and I've never heard
of someone doing their Ph.D. in 2 years. Maybe if you hit a homerun and get
prestigious publications very early.

------
gchokov
Mind blown.

------
adamnemecek
Wow, this page loads fast. I bet he's using Google AMP.

